# Australia Calling Re:Marion Sleigh.



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Help Wanted.
Any detail build-fate etc of tanker M/T Marion Sleigh owned by H C Sleigh or could be Dominion Nav Co Ltd about 19000-20000 class. Despite operating on the Australian coast she did spend alot of time on overseas duty,dont know who with.I have a couple of images 1 of which will post when I get some details of her.
Thanks,
Clive


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Clive

Hope this helps

MARION SLEIGH 
Vessel ID: 500122256 
Vessel Type: Motor vessel 
Tonnage: 12,210 gross 
Built: 1957 
Date of Fate: 1979 
Type of Fate: Broken up 
Vessel Abstract: Ex MAGNOLIA-1967. Renamed GRUNO REIDAR-1970, renamed KOSMAS M-1973.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re: Marion Sleigh.*

Neville.
Thanks for that at least we have the Fate detail, now for the Build detail she looks like a British built vessel to me but I would only be taking a guess.maybe someone out there will know.
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Clive,
She was built at Öresundsvarf A/B Landskrona


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Clive, A bit more detail for you:-

1957 Oct. MAGNOLIA launched by Oresundsvarvet AB, Landskrona (Yard No.154) for Rederi AB Dalen, Gothenburg
1962 to Jorgen J. Lorentzen, Gothenburg
1962 to I/S Magnolia, Oslo (J.J. Lorentzen as mgrs)
1966 to Stove Shipping, Oslo
1967 to Dominion Nav Co.,Hong Kong (H.C. Sleigh, Melbourne as mgrs). Renamed MARION SLEIGH.
1970 to Grundstads Rederi AS, Stavanger. Renamed GRUNO REIDAR
1973 to Minos Shipping Transports Co.,Piraeus. Renamed KOSMAS M
1978 Dec. Major engineroom failure in Dardinelles whilst enroute Odessa to Jugoslavia. Subsequently declared a total loss.
1979 March to Eckhardt & Co GMBH, Hamburg for demolition.
5 April 1979 arrived Barcelona for scrapping.

Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Ulf Harrison (Jun 13, 2005)

Here is a link to a photo and details of here. 
http://www.kommandobryggan.se/dalen/magnolia.htm

Cheers Ulf


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Denis.Firsty I must apologize for not getting back to you before now I had just overlooked this vessel the Marion Sleigh thank you for all the detail you have given,
Regards,
Clive.

Ulf You to mate much the same story For Sleigh as for Millers always aware of them and knew a liitle about these companies but that was about it. have images and most detail on their Tankers once again from the 1950s to 1980s and will put all that together and post all of them soon, Good site thank you.
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Mike Williamson (Jul 2, 2007)

Just a quick post - I note it's nearly 9 months after the original posting, but I just picked it up.

I was 3rd engineer on the Marion Sleigh in 1969, sailing around the Far East. She had been carrying jet fuel from the Persian Gulf to Vietnam. I joined her after 6 months on the Francis Drake (aka Fanny Duck) and to this day, I don't understand why! She had a cantankerous (no pun intended) Gotaverken diesel which was always causing us problems then, and I'm not at all surprised that she had a major engine failure ten years later when, as a renamed Greek tanker she had a major break down somewhere in the Black Sea which eventually resulted in her being scrapped - not my favourite ship, although a good bunch of shipmates.


----------



## Puralia (Dec 13, 2013)

What a find, 3 photos of the Magnolia after 48 years. I did a stint on her around NZ before a trip to the Persian Gulf, and yes she had a motor breakdown on the way up, all of the deck crew were helping in the engine room cleaning her pistons. There were 53 crew and officers, 11 nationalities with majority Yugoslavs, and I remember one Egyptian and one Italian. The Magnolia looked like a life-boat alongside the Texas Getty at Rastanua (or something like that) in Saudi Arabia, the Texas Getty was 196,000 tons or thereabouts.


----------



## Grahm (Mar 14, 2021)

Ian said:


> Help Wanted.
> Any detail build-fate etc of tanker M/T Marion Sleigh owned by H C Sleigh or could be Dominion Nav Co Ltd about 19000-20000 class. Despite operating on the Australian coast she did spend alot of time on overseas duty,dont know who with.I have a couple of images 1 of which will post when I get some details of her.
> Thanks,
> Clive


I was on the Marion Sleigh when Dominion Navigation first took her over in Bahrain


Mike Williamson said:


> Just a quick post - I note it's nearly 9 months after the original posting, but I just picked it up.
> 
> I was 3rd engineer on the Marion Sleigh in 1969, sailing around the Far East. She had been carrying jet fuel from the Persian Gulf to Vietnam. I joined her after 6 months on the Francis Drake (aka Fanny Duck) and to this day, I don't understand why! She had a cantankerous (no pun intended) Gotaverken diesel which was always causing us problems then, and I'm not at all surprised that she had a major engine failure ten years later when, as a renamed Greek tanker she had a major break down somewhere in the Black Sea which eventually resulted in her being scrapped - not my favourite ship, although a good bunch of shipmates.


Hi Mike.. you must have followed a Dutch guy name Rudi ..


----------

